# how to find parts for an old lathe?



## Ellie (May 6, 2020)

Hello! 
I recently have been getting into woodworking (very recently); yesterday I set up an old Craftsman 113.23800 woodturning lathe. I realized that the lathe is missing the point that is on the right side (part 56619 in the manual). I cannot order a replacement piece since Sears doesn't make them anymore, does anyone have any ideas for a part I could buy in its place? I could be using the completely wrong terminology here as I have no idea what I am doing, but any help would be appreciated. 
~Ellie


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You need a diagram of the lathe parts.....*

The part on the right with the pointy thing is called the tailstock. The ;pointy thing is called a dead or live center, depending on whether it spins with the work (live).... or just is stationary (dead).
The thing on the left is called the head stock ansd it the driving portion, making the work spin. The thing that holds the work is either a chuck with adjustable jaws or a drive spur with sharp points you hammer into the end of a square chunk of wood.


Here's a diagram:
https://woodwhirled.com/blogs/woodturning-blog/parts-of-the-lathe

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4pcs-MT1-W...485924?hash=item1a5b465624:g:824AAOSwVj5bYn72


https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Pcs-MT2-...548331?hash=item1f054759eb:g:MOIAAOSwmxVdxFSD


Ebay has all kinds of dead and live centers and chucks, but you'll need to know what taper is the inside the tailstock, typically a no. 1 or a no. 2 Morse taper:
https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/library/Measuring%20for%20Morse%20Taper%20Size.pdf


Got more questions? Just ask ....... :surprise2:


----------



## Ellie (May 6, 2020)

Thank you so much for the info!!!!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

The part next to 56619 in the diagram (56190) is a "No 1 Morse Taper Cup Center with Point." Above it is part 56180, which is a "No 1 Morse Taper Spur Center with Point"

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/486586/Craftsman-113-23800.html?page=22#manual
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/486586/Craftsman-113-23800.html?page=23#manual

Your old Craftsman 113.23800 lathe uses MT1 (Morse Taper 1) accessories on both the headstock (motor) side and the tailstock side. (It also has 3/4 inch x 16 TPI screw threads on the headstock, which is useful to know for the future.)

For your tailstock, you want an MT1 "live center." A live center has a bearing inside so that the tip can turn with your workpiece while the tailstock presses it towards the headstock. They are common accessories from many manufacturers. You do not need the "official" Craftsman parts. 

The first eBay link posted by @woodnthings (https://www.ebay.com/itm/4pcs-MT1-Wo...4AAOSwVj5bYn72) has four centers. The two on the left are spur drives for the headstock. The sharp edges grab the workpiece so the headstock motor can turn it. The third is a "dead" (no bearing) cup center. It is also used on the headstock. The cup shape is designed to slip if your turning tools "catch" on the workpiece while you are cutting. It may be helpful for a beginner. 

The fourth is a live center with bearings for the tailstock. It is the part you were asking about. You may want to search for "MT1 live center" to see other shapes and types of live centers that will work in the tailstock of your lathe.

In addition to the MT1 accessories for the headstock and tailstock, your lathe also has screw threads on the headstock spindle. Those threads are 3/4 inch x 16 TPI. When you are ready, you can use the threads to mount faceplates or a chuck for turning bowls and platters. Learn "spindle turning" "between centers" first before you think about anything that screws to the headstock threads.

SAFETY FIRST:
Like any power tool, a lathe can be dangerous. Learn about lathe safety before you turn it on. There are many important lessons. Be sure you have the proper safety equipment, including a faceshield. For turning anything larger than a pen, a faceshield is important.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

P.S. Do you have turning tools and a way to sharpen them?


----------



## Ellie (May 6, 2020)

Thank you for the info! I really appreciate it. And yes, I do have some knives and my dad sharpened them all up for me before I started.  What you said about wearing a face shield makes a lot of sense! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

You don't need to buy the specific centers for your Craftsman Lathe. Do a search for those parts online. Any brand will fit, as long as it has the correct Morse Taper to fit your lathe. 

Charley


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Ellie said:


> Thank you for the info! I really appreciate it. And yes, I do have some knives and my dad sharpened them all up for me before I started.  What you said about wearing a face shield makes a lot of sense! Thanks again for your help!


You're welcome.

The faceshield is critically important, but there are many safety rules you must master before turning on the lathe. 

-> PLEASE do web research on woodturning safety. There are too many critically important rules for me to list here, but it is vital that you understand them first before you get started. 

If your dad sharpened your tools for you, then it sounds like you have high speed steel (HSS) turning tools. They are very good, but require frequent sharpening touch-ups, especially for beginners (who tend to scrape more than they should). Sometimes that means touch-ups while you are turning the same workpiece. If you watch the professional woodturning demonstrations, they have a grinder next to the lathe, and stop for a few seconds to keep their tools sharp. The most commonly cited reason for problems is dull turning tools.


----------



## Splitahair (Apr 13, 2020)

Everyone has given some great responses, emphasis being on safety. For a beginner, I would suggest on the headstock end a multispur steb center or a cup center with a spring loaded center point. With one of these if you have a catch the turning stock will generall just stop turning. Just google lathe steb center and you're on your way. Happy chip making.


----------



## Onefreetexan (May 3, 2018)

I’’’m going to jump in here and make a recommendation about tools... I have turned for over 50 yrs and used HSS for most of the time. Last year my 40 yr olde grinder died, so in looking at anew slow speed grinder, new wheels, etc. it was going to run over $300. so I looked at carbide tools,, got a set of Rikon carbide tools and they are the best...NO need to sharpen, even if like someone above said, t only takes a few seconds, or if your dad is happy sharpening for you.....fine....And with carbide no need to sharpen I haven’t even used half the edges on my bits and I’ve turned over 100 pieces. And the finish I get is better than anything I could get with HSS....the last 50 pieces or so, have needed no sanding at all, except of course when applying the finish,,,,they come off the lath glass smooth,

Also with HSS, you have to learn to sharpen,,, it’s like a whole new additional hobby,


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Onefreetexan said:


> ...............................Also with HSS, you have to learn to sharpen,,, it’s like a whole new additional hobby,


Agree 100%, especially when green turning. Your piece will change shape faster than you can sharpen. 
Anyhoo, I used to say that the key to becoming a good turner is to become a good sharpener.


----------



## Rbruce60 (Mar 1, 2021)

Ellie said:


> Hello!
> I recently have been getting into woodworking (very recently); yesterday I set up an old Craftsman 113.23800 woodturning lathe. I realized that the lathe is missing the point that is on the right side (part 56619 in the manual). I cannot order a replacement piece since Sears doesn't make them anymore, does anyone have any ideas for a part I could buy in its place? I could be using the completely wrong terminology here as I have no idea what I am doing, but any help would be appreciated.
> ~Ellie


I have exactly same problem did you find out anything helpful in finding that small dead center?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

For the right side (tailstock) you want a live center with a ball bearing in it. One end is a fixed taper that goes into your tailstock, while the other part of it rotates with the turning wood. A dead center does not rotate. Instead, the wood rotates on the point like a watch bearing, creating friction and problems. Get a live center for your tailstock. 

The taper for your live center must match the taper on your lathe. Be sure you know the correct taper. 

If you have the same Craftsman lathe that was discussed above, you will want a live center with MT1 taper. If you have a different lathe, then check the type of taper it uses. Most modern lathes use MT2 tapers. 

60 degree live centers are common, and can be easily found in both MT1 and MT2 taper versions.


----------



## Per_Dan (Mar 21, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> *You need a diagram of the lathe parts.....*
> 
> The part on the right with the pointy thing is called the tailstock. The ;pointy thing is called a dead or live center, depending on whether it spins with the work (live).... or just is stationary (dead).
> The thing on the left is called the head stock ansd it the driving portion, making the work spin. The thing that holds the work is either a chuck with adjustable jaws or a drive spur with sharp points you hammer into the end of a square chunk of wood.
> ...


Worth speaking!


----------

